# el aliviadero de una riforma laboral



## fragolina86

Salve a tutti!
Sono alla prese con una traduzione di un'intervista sul fenomeno della disoccupazione e mi sono trovata di fronte a questa frase:
_El aliviadero de una riforma laboral fue incentivar el contrato temporal [...]
_La mia difficoltà è questa: ho trovato sia sul dizionario WR la definizione di _aliviadero_ sia la traduzione sul mio bilingue che riporta la parola *scolo*. Altri sinonimi portano il significato di immondezzaio, discarica.
Ho pensato che il significato potrebbe essere all'incirca questo:
_Lo scempio di una riforma del lavoro fu di incentivare il contratto temporaneo._ Non riesco a trovare altra soluzione e sono in crisi. Grazie in anticipo a chiunque potrà aiutarmi.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao fragolina,

Qui ho trovato il termine sfioratore che sta a significare sistema di scarico di acque reflue.
In questo caso credo che _el aliviadero_ sia inteso come sfogo, scivolo, come dispositivo utile a scaricare una cosa troppo piena per evitare che tracimi.

Ho confuso le idee ulteriormente?


----------



## fragolina86

In effetti un po' sì perché comunque non riesco a dare un senso compiuto alla frase. Ma grazie ugualmente per avermi risposto.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Scusa, puoi inserire il collegamento all'intervista, per piacere?
Pensandoci su, credo sia importantissimo capire come l'autore considera la riforma. Se la vede come valvola di sfogo o come schifezza impareggiabile.
Grazie.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Aquí lo tenéis. La verdad es que la frase es un poco rara. Lo que quiere decir es que fue una solución que se tomó para "aliviar" una situación problemática, pero sin hacer la reforma laboral que, según él, era necesaria. No sé cual puede ser la traducción al italiano, lo siento.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Es como dice Antpax "Aliviadero" viene del verbo *aliviar.* 

Las traducciones que has encontrado corresponden a una palabra que tiene origen en ese verbo, pero que ya no guarda una relación directa, en cambio en la frase de tu duda se ha añadido un sufijo a la raiz. Puedes usar cualquier palabra que te de esa misma idea, no creo que haya una en esclusiva.

Comer, comedero
Matar, matadero
Vivir, vivero
*Aliviar, aliviadero*
Espero que estos ejemplos te ayuden.


----------



## sabrinita85

Guarda, questo è quello che sono riuscita a sfornare:

_Incentivare il contratto a tempo è stato il tranquillante/calmante di una riforma del lavoro.

_So che esiste un termine più adatto di 'tranquillante'... ma non mi viene!!!
Comunque per me, la frase vuol dire che il contratto a tempo è stata una mossa di una riforma del lavoro per tenere a bada la gente, per "indorare la pillola", etc.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Forse _Il contratto a tempo è stato il calmiere di una riforma del lavoro.
_Sai che però anche _valvola di sfogo_, secondo me, non era male?


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, calmiere è un bel termine, ma penso faccia riferimento al prezzo massimo di un prodotto imposto dallo Stato.

Valvola di sfogo... sì anche, non è niente male. In fondo credo siamo dicendo lo stesso concetto ma con parole diverse... Insomma il contratto a tempo è una manovra per risolvere o per temporeggiare su qualcosa!


----------



## fragolina86

Grazie a tutti, ora sì che ho le idee più chiare! Scusate se non ho postato io il link all'intervista ma ne avevo una copia cartacea e non credevo si trovasse ancora in rete vista la data (1998). Grazie ancora a tutti per i suggerimenti!


----------



## Antpax

sabrinita85 said:


> Guarda, questo è quello che sono riuscita a sfornare:
> 
> _Incentivare il contratto a tempo è stato il tranquillante/calmante di una riforma del lavoro._
> 
> So che esiste un termine più adatto di 'tranquillante'... ma non mi viene!!!
> Comunque per me, la frase vuol dire che il contratto a tempo è stata una mossa di una riforma del lavoro per tenere a bada la gente, per "indorare la pillola", etc.


 
Hola Sabri:

Va por ahí, pero no es eso exactamente. Según el Sr. Cuevas en el 86 era necesaria una reforma laboral para incentivar el empleo. La reforma que se necesitaba era flexibilizar el despido de los contratos fijos o indefinidos, pero como es una medida muy impopular lo que se hizo fue fomentar la contratación temporal. Así que no es que sea para calmar a la gente (o dorar la píldora como tú dices), sino más bien para no enfadarla. 

La verdad es que la frase es muy rara, ni siquiera se me ocurre un sinónimo en español (y llevo toda la tarde rompiéndome la cabeza). Había pensado en "la alternativa a una reforma laboral..." o algo más simple como "por no acometer la reforma laboral lo que se hizo fue..."

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Antpax

Angel.Aura said:


> Forse _Il contratto a tempo è stato il calmiere di una riforma del lavoro._
> Sai che però anche _valvola di sfogo_, secondo me, non era male?


 
Hola otra vez:

"Valvola di sfogo" es lo mismo que "váluva de escape". Si es eso, sí podría valer. En español sería "en vez de acometer la reforma laboral se fomentó la contratación temporal como válvula de escape" (para el alto nivel de desempleo).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

Entiendo Hormiguita (Ant) 
Muchas gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## Antpax

sabrinita85 said:


> Entiendo Hormiguita (Ant)
> Muchas gracias por la aclaración!


 
De nada, pero el mérito es de Laura.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, claro!
Brava Laura!


----------



## chlapec

En mi (humilde) opinión, el uso figurado de aliviadero en el texto original, en el sentido de "solución menos drástica" es poco afortunado, y resulta difícil tratar de trasladar el término al italiano con el sentido que se le quiere dar. "Valvola di sfogo" tiene para mí el problema de que parece implicar que la reforma laboral es preexistente, lo que no es el caso. Sin embargo, el sentido de la frase parece claro. Yo propondría, por ejemplo, como antes había apuntado Ant:

"il contratto temporaneo fu incentivato allo scopo di evitare una (vera) riforma laborale"

Nuova idea: "la alternativa mite/moderata a una riforma..."


----------



## fragolina86

di nuovo grazie a tutti voi!


----------

